# Battlefield 3: Reflexion verrät Position der Scharfschützen im Multiplayer-Modus



## DH (6. Juli 2011)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Battlefield 3: Reflexion verrät Position der Scharfschützen im Multiplayer-Modus* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Battlefield 3: Reflexion verrät Position der Scharfschützen im Multiplayer-Modus


----------



## stockduck (6. Juli 2011)

Gute Idee! Somit wird hoffentlich dem ganzen etwas einhalt geboten


----------



## demonsgalore (6. Juli 2011)

die letzten teile von meinem pc ( http://geizhals.at/eu/?cat=WL-162176 ) für bf3 sind gestern angekommen ! ich will das spiel haben! jetzt! ^^...

btt ich selber konnte einem scharfschützen noch nie was abgewinnen aber die änderungen hören sich doch schon mal ziemlich gut an.


----------



## desperadoxcap (6. Juli 2011)

ab 6.45 min wird es interessant  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LxGEYRzCyrU


----------



## Jefim (6. Juli 2011)

Einen Sch*** haben die da perfektioniert. Ich kann mich bestens daran erinnern, wie Sniperverseucht BC² war, bevor bestimmte Regelungen wie 3 Sniper pro Team maximal erlaubt wurden. Und weiß noch agnz genau, wie viele sich darüber in Foren beschwert haben. Entweder man ist einer von den Campern, oder man macht sich dadurch unbeliebt. 
Durch die Fähigkeit sich hinlegen zu können haben die das Ganze nur noch schlimmer gemacht, was gewisse CoD Fans sehr begrüßen werden -.-.
Es seiden die machen die Reflixion so übertrieben, dass man selbst aus größerer Distanz den Sniper lokalisieren kann, was ich dann eher weniger realistisch finde. 
Ich lass mich gerne überraschen aber ich befürchte, dass sich das Ganze nur wiederholt und die erste zeit jeder ein auf möchtegern Sniper macht und der Spielspaß bei vielen drunter leiden wird.


----------



## thor2101 (6. Juli 2011)

klingt ganz nach meiner Idee, die ich hier mal gepostet habe, als die Community extra gefragt wurde, wie man das Scharfschützenproblem angehen könnte! YEAH! Zum ersten Mal hab ich das Gefühl, was beigetragen zu haben! echt coool.

habs mal rausgesucht. siehe: http://forum.pcgames.de/kommentare-...orgt-fuer-balancing-probleme.html#post9200971


----------



## IceGamer (6. Juli 2011)

hmmm.... 
also momentan hört sich das eher danach an, als ob man die Sniper komplett aus dem spiel nehmen will...
das mit dem Fadenkreuz find ich ist ne super idee, auch das optinale zweibein find ich gut, aber dass jetzt jeder sniper im minutentakt aufblink find ich ätzend...
anders wirds ja wohl nicht möglich sein, als dass so'n blitz alle paar sekunden mal aufleuchtet, wie bei CoD, denn der computer wird wohl kaum wissen, wann ich abdrücke(sonst könnte ja nur bei einem schuss so'n blitz kommen)
außerdem soll's ja auch ne killcam geben, also wofür soll ich noch so'n blitz benötigen??

ich kann die ganzen kinder nicht verstehen, die immer wegen ner sniper rumheulen...
mag auf public servern vll. nicht immer so geil sein, aber alleine durch die killcam dürfte das problem gelöst sein(wenn die auf nem server abgestellt ist, dann spielt halt auf nem anderen)
außerdem hat man bei Bf2 3 Treffer beötigt um jemanden umzulegen(später immernoch 2) und nur ein headshot war tödlich, wobei der in bf3 wohl ziemlich schwer fallen dürfte, bei wackelndem fadenkreuz und halbwegs realistischer kugelphysik(vorhalten etc.)


----------



## Dreamlfall (6. Juli 2011)

thor2101 schrieb:


> klingt ganz nach meiner Idee, die ich hier mal gepostet habe, als die Community extra gefragt wurde, wie man das Scharfschützenproblem angehen könnte! YEAH! Zum ersten Mal hab ich das Gefühl, was beigetragen zu haben! echt coool.


 
kann mich an dich noch erinnern echt klasse idee von dir damals!!


----------



## zetigeist (6. Juli 2011)

wenn sich ein sniper im schatten befindet und seine waffe nicht aus dem schatten hervorragt sollte die waffe auch nicht reflektieren...mal sehen wie sie es umsetzen
der youtube link mit dem ortungsgerät is ne coole idee die man sehr gut ins spiel bauen könnte


----------



## AUT-HK-MOTO6 (6. Juli 2011)

thor2101 schrieb:


> klingt ganz nach meiner Idee, die ich hier mal gepostet habe, als die Community extra gefragt wurde, wie man das Scharfschützenproblem angehen könnte! YEAH! Zum ersten Mal hab ich das Gefühl, was beigetragen zu haben! echt coool.


 
Ja als ich die Überschrift las fiel mir das auch gleich wieder ein, daß diese Idee hier mal jemand gepostet hat, ist ne echt geile Idee.


----------



## Blasterishere (6. Juli 2011)

IceGamer schrieb:


> hmmm....
> also momentan hört sich das eher danach an, als ob man die Sniper komplett aus dem spiel nehmen will...
> das mit dem Fadenkreuz find ich ist ne super idee, auch das optinale zweibein find ich gut, aber dass jetzt jeder sniper im minutentakt aufblink find ich ätzend...
> anders wirds ja wohl nicht möglich sein, als dass so'n blitz alle paar sekunden mal aufleuchtet, wie bei CoD, denn der computer wird wohl kaum wissen, wann ich abdrücke(sonst könnte ja nur bei einem schuss so'n blitz kommen)
> ...



Im Hardcore modus gibts meist keine Killcam. Und ich spiele nur Hardcore modus. Da ist auch 1 shot 1 kill, von daher ist die neue Hilfe für alle nicht Sniper/Camper extrem hilfreich.


----------



## xotoxic242 (6. Juli 2011)

ENDLICH!


----------



## IceGamer (6. Juli 2011)

Blasterishere schrieb:


> Im Hardcore modus gibts meist keine Killcam. Und ich spiele nur Hardcore modus. Da ist auch 1 shot 1 kill, von daher ist die neue Hilfe für alle nicht Sniper/Camper extrem hilfreich.


 
Also ich hab Bc2 nie im Multiplayer gespielt... Ich bin bei meinen Aussagen auch immer auf Bf2 oder 1942 zurückgegangen....
Meiner Meinung nach ist Bad Company 2 ja auch kein wahres Battlefield... Das ist Battlefield für Konsolen und dann auf Pc portiert...
Battlefield 2.5 oder so, aber da Battlefield 3 ja ein richtiger Bf2 Nachfolger werden soll, geh ich da einfach mal vom Multiplayer von Battlefield 2 aus und da konnte man nicht mit einem Schuss(außer HS) töten. Ich kann mich auch nicht daran erinnern, dass es übermäßig viele Sniper gab... es gab ab und an schon viele, aber das Team hat dann auch fast sicher verloren, da sich niemand um Flaggen oder ähnliches gekümmert hat


----------



## kingcoolstar (6. Juli 2011)

Mensch, die Von DICE Bemühen sich wirklich ein gutes systematisches Spiel zu erstellen, während CoD einfach nur neue Level und andere Filmreife Spezialszenen rein wirft. DICE bemüht sich wirklich auf die Wünsche des Kunden einzugehen, während CoD nur eine luschige DLC ist die 60 € kostet!


----------



## Infuso (6. Juli 2011)

Ich glaube eher DICE wird es so gestalten, dass das Reflektieren evtl erst nach dem ersten Schuss anfängt. Die Position wäre auch wichtig...wie oben erwähnt - ein Scharfschütze im Busch mit Blick auf das Ziel verrät sich nicht sofort durch eine wilde Discokugel über seinem Kopf. Auf einem offenen Feld hinter irgendwelchen Kisten etc (Val Paraiso zb) wäre die Reflektion dann stärker bzw öfter zu sehen


----------



## Maddi20 (6. Juli 2011)

yeah man dice hats echt drauf ! immer wieder geile ideen. die wolln wirklich dass bf3 PERFEKT wird. ich freu mich übelst auf das game.


----------



## TwoSnake (6. Juli 2011)

Gute Neuerung. Endlich diese ganzen möchtegern Sniper weg....


----------



## Darknomis806 (6. Juli 2011)

woher sie das wohl mit dem schwanken des fadenkreuzes haben? *hust* CoD


----------



## cyrilsneer (6. Juli 2011)

hmhmmm... frage mich nur was da reflektieren soll wenn der sniper die sonne zum beispiel im rücken hat... 

bei nachkarten wo villeicht lichtkegel in den häuserschluchten wandern schon möglich... aber sonst...


----------



## thor2101 (6. Juli 2011)

cyrilsneer schrieb:


> hmhmmm... frage mich nur was da reflektieren soll wenn der sniper die sonne zum beispiel im rücken hat...
> 
> bei nachkarten wo villeicht lichtkegel in den häuserschluchten wandern schon möglich... aber sonst...


 
hab ich mich auch schon gefragt, sonne im rücken und nachts. ich hoffe ja dass sie es gut machen werden. hauptsache authentisch. ich will auch nicht auf ne map kommen und erstmal von überall geblitzdingst werden. es sollte auch etwas zufall im spiel sein (wo bin ich, wo schau ich hin, wie steht die sonne). also bitte kein permanentes blitzen.


----------



## kamelle (6. Juli 2011)

Schwankendes Fadenkreuz gibt's ja wohl schon seit Ewigkeiten und ist sicher keine Erfindung von CoD... xD


----------



## Viper0201 (6. Juli 2011)

cyrilsneer schrieb:


> hmhmmm... frage mich nur was da reflektieren soll wenn der sniper die sonne zum beispiel im rücken hat


 Genau meine Meinung eine Reflektion sollt auch nicht entstehen wenn der Sniper mitten in einem Haus steht und KEIN direktes Licht auf die linse trifft. Hoffe mal das die das richtig anpassen.


----------



## Maddi20 (6. Juli 2011)

werden one-shot kills eigendlich auch wieder nur mit headshot möglich sein? weil das fand ich schon bisserl bescheuert in bc2 und bf2, man schiesst auf einen, treffer und entweder er verpisst sich sofort in eine deckung oder wird von wem anders abgeschossen. also wenen ich ehrlich bin ich hatte als sniper immer ziehmlich dicke probleme an meine kills ranzukommen. :/


----------



## Mentor501 (6. Juli 2011)

Leute, hört auf zu Zweifeln, das ist GENAU DAS was hier auf PCGames als Idee vorgebracht worden ist (ist ja auch nicht unbedingt neu), ich freu mich riesig drüber, nicht dass mich die Sniper je genervt hätten, aber damit dürften sie wohl "niemanden" mehr nerven.
Und was die Umsetzung angeht mach ich mir da keine Sorgen, die werden dass sicher nicht im Sekundentakt blinken lassen. 
Übrigens ist es in der Nacht auch nicht unrealistisch, schließlich gibt es Straßenbeleuchtung etc. da kann das Visier ruhig mal aufleuchten finde ich!
Es ist IMO die realistischste Lösung die man einbauen kann, ich bin zufrieden.


----------



## Renox1 (6. Juli 2011)

So ein scheiß, für mich als Nahkampf Sniper. Ist ja blöd wenn ich wie immer aus 20 metern noscopen will und der Gegner mich deshalb sieht.


----------



## Maddi20 (6. Juli 2011)

Mentor501 schrieb:


> Leute, hört auf zu Zweifeln, das ist GENAU DAS was hier auf PCGames als Idee vorgebracht worden ist (ist ja auch nicht unbedingt neu), ich freu mich riesig drüber, nicht dass mich die Sniper je genervt hätten, aber damit dürften sie wohl "niemanden" mehr nerven.
> Und was die Umsetzung angeht mach ich mir da keine Sorgen, die werden dass sicher nicht im Sekundentakt blinken lassen.
> Übrigens ist es in der Nacht auch nicht unrealistisch, schließlich gibt es Straßenbeleuchtung etc. da kann das Visier ruhig mal aufleuchten finde ich!
> Es ist IMO die realistischste Lösung die man einbauen kann, ich bin zufrieden.


 
jop und selbst das mondlicht strahlt ja in gewisser weise licht aus also speziell bei vollmond. Irgendwie ist ja immer irgendwo licht was reflektieren kann


----------



## Renox1 (6. Juli 2011)

Mentor501 schrieb:


> Leute, hört auf zu Zweifeln, das ist GENAU DAS was hier auf PCGames als Idee vorgebracht worden ist (ist ja auch nicht unbedingt neu), ich freu mich riesig drüber, nicht dass mich die Sniper je genervt hätten, aber damit dürften sie wohl "niemanden" mehr nerven.
> Und was die Umsetzung angeht mach ich mir da keine Sorgen, die werden dass sicher nicht im Sekundentakt blinken lassen.
> Übrigens ist es in der Nacht auch nicht unrealistisch, schließlich gibt es Straßenbeleuchtung etc. da kann das Visier ruhig mal aufleuchten finde ich!
> Es ist IMO die realistischste Lösung die man einbauen kann, ich bin zufrieden.


 

Mein gott, das ist einfach nur Mist. Ich nehme NUR Sniper bei BF. Nicht weil ich ein camper bin, ganz im gegenteil.
Ich mache die Assaults mit ihren Sturmgewehren mit der Pistole oder meinen Gewehr aus 20 metern locker fertig.


----------



## facopse (6. Juli 2011)

Maddi20 schrieb:


> werden one-shot kills eigendlich auch wieder nur mit headshot möglich sein? weil das fand ich schon bisserl bescheuert in bc2 und bf2, man schiesst auf einen, treffer und entweder er verpisst sich sofort in eine deckung oder wird von wem anders abgeschossen. also wenen ich ehrlich bin ich hatte als sniper immer ziehmlich dicke probleme an meine kills ranzukommen. :/


 
Ich fürchte ja. Und ich frage mich, wie das Health System sein wird. Wieder wie in BC2 oder wird es die klassische Health Leiste geben?
Bei der Health Leiste hat man schließlich als Sniper zumindest die Chance, jemanden zu erwischen, der im Laufe dieser Runde bereits Schaden genommen hat.
Mich als Sniper Only Spieler in BC2 nervt es auch höllisch, dass ich zu schätzungsweise 80% nur durch headshots Kills bekomme. Selbst mit M95 + Schusskraftverstärkung.
Andererseits wäre es für jeden anderen Spieler äußerst frustrierend, wenn ein Schuss töten würde. Da wäre der Sniper ganz schnell wieder eine verhasste Klasse.

Edit: Ich habs ausgerechnet: Bei mir waren nur 12,16% der non-headshot-hits tödlich. Tolle Bilanz


----------



## cyrilsneer (6. Juli 2011)

Maddi20 schrieb:


> jop und selbst das mondlicht strahlt ja in gewisser weise licht aus also speziell bei vollmond. Irgendwie ist ja immer irgendwo licht was reflektieren kann


 
ja, das macht sinn wenn das gesamte areal mit lichtquellen durchsetzt ist... was ist aber tagsüber, wenn es (eigentlich) nur eine lichtquelle gibt? es sei denn die schlachten dauern so lange, dass die sonne wandert... pff... ach egal...


----------



## OldShatterhand (6. Juli 2011)

gibts kein UAV mehr? Dadurch wurde man als Sniper doch eh dauernd entdeckt. Wenn ich mich dran erinnere, wieviele Stunden ich in BF1942 unentdeckt in verfallenen Ruinen gesniped habe...das waren noch Zeiten.


----------



## Nesquick_John (6. Juli 2011)

oh ja, der podcast war echt cool. jede menge infos, und ein toller bericht über das wookie-problem^^


----------



## bricKed (6. Juli 2011)

Darknomis806 schrieb:


> woher sie das wohl mit dem schwanken des fadenkreuzes haben? *hust* CoD


 
BF 1942 hatte das schon im Jahr 2002! *hust*


----------



## Mentor501 (6. Juli 2011)

Renox1 schrieb:


> Mein gott, das ist einfach nur Mist. Ich nehme NUR Sniper bei BF. Nicht weil ich ein camper bin, ganz im gegenteil.
> Ich mache die Assaults mit ihren Sturmgewehren mit der Pistole oder meinen Gewehr aus 20 metern locker fertig.


 


Renox1 schrieb:


> So ein scheiß, für mich als Nahkampf Sniper. Ist ja blöd wenn ich wie immer aus 20 metern noscopen will und der Gegner mich deshalb sieht.


 
Ihr beiden habt als Nahkampf Sniper dann doch gar kein Problem?!
Oder glaubt ihr die werden euch ständig blinken lassen? Ich denke eher nicht!
Die werden schon ein brauchbares System dafür einbauen, die Entwickeln ihre Spiele schließlich nicht erst seit gestern.


----------



## Raid33n (6. Juli 2011)

Maddi20 schrieb:


> jop und selbst das mondlicht strahlt ja in gewisser weise licht aus also speziell bei vollmond. Irgendwie ist ja immer irgendwo licht was reflektieren kann


 
Naja ich finds dennoch argh unrealistisch (in manchen Fällen) . Was is wenn der Sniper sich in ein Unterschlupf begibt ( Haus , Höle was auch immer ) Da kommt auch das tolle Mondlicht net rein und was soll da dann reflektieren (Mutter Teresa mitner Lampe aufm Kopf  )?


Aber wenn mich z.B ne G36 mit 3 Schüssen töten würde , hätte ich nichts gegen 1 Shots vom Sniper


----------



## Lazzarus (6. Juli 2011)

facopse schrieb:


> Ich fürchte ja. Und ich frage mich, wie das Health System sein wird. Wieder wie in BC2 oder wird es die klassische Health Leiste geben?
> Bei der Health Leiste hat man schließlich als Sniper zumindest die Chance, jemanden zu erwischen, der im Laufe dieser Runde bereits Schaden genommen hat.
> Mich als Sniper Only Spieler in BC2 nervt es auch höllisch, dass ich zu schätzungsweise 80% nur durch headshots Kills bekomme. Selbst mit M95 + Schusskraftverstärkung.
> Andererseits wäre es für jeden anderen Spieler äußerst frustrierend, wenn ein Schuss töten würde. Da wäre der Sniper ganz schnell wieder eine verhasste Klasse.
> ...



Nichts ist frustrierend, es ist realistisch wenn der Sniper einen mit einem Schuß umhauen, egal ob Kopf oder nicht. Ich empfehle jedem die HardCore Server in Bad Company 2, dann wird sich eure Meinung grundlegend ändern. Diese Kinderkacke auf normalen Server wo man ein MAgazin aus einem Sturmgewehr braucht, falls man nicht am Kopf zielt, um jemanden über den Jordan zuschicken ist sowas von lächerlich.

Sniper, sind nicht umsonst Sniper. Also nicht aufregen sondern Deckung suchen,ihn finden und dann von hinten überraschen. Es gibt kein leichteres Ziel als einen überraschten Scharfschützen. Den keiner bewegt sich so wenig wie die...


----------



## facopse (6. Juli 2011)

Mentor501 schrieb:


> Ihr beiden habt als Nahkampf Sniper dann doch gar kein Problem?!
> Oder glaubt ihr die werden euch ständig blinken lassen? Ich denke eher nicht!
> Die werden schon ein brauchbares System dafür einbauen, die Entwickeln ihre Spiele schließlich nicht erst seit gestern.


 
1. Das ist ein und dieselbe Person, die versucht hat sich in 2 Postings selbst zu verwirklichen
2. Hierbei handelt es sich um den klassischen Möchtegern-Sniper, der eine große Klappe hat, in der Praxis aber höchstwahrscheinlich nichts auf die Reihe bringt. Besser ignorieren.. 

@Lazzarus
Danke für den Tipp, du hast grundlegend absolut recht. Was mich nur an Hardcore Servern nervt, ist, dass eben auch Waffen wie die GOL mit 1 Schuss töten (Autosniper bin ich mir grad nicht sicher). Das Teil ist im Hardcore fast mit der Lightning Gun aus Unreal Tournament zu vergleichen. Fast so genau, genauso tödlich. Auf normalen Servern stellen GOL Noobs eine geringere Gefahr dar.

@Raid33n
In Haus, Höhle usw. ist dann ein Sniper noch leichter zu erkennen. Während um ihn herum alles stockfinster ist, reflektiert das Scope Himmel, Wolken, Landschaft usw. Somit sieht man einen Weißen Punkt in der Dunkelheit.
... Ich bezweifel aber, dass derart aufwändige Berechnungen vorgenommen werden. Wir können darüber reden, wenn sich Raytracing etabliert hat.


----------



## Primekill (6. Juli 2011)

Jefim schrieb:


> Einen Sch*** haben die da perfektioniert. Ich kann mich bestens daran erinnern, wie Sniperverseucht BC² war, bevor bestimmte Regelungen wie 3 Sniper pro Team maximal erlaubt wurden. Und weiß noch agnz genau, wie viele sich darüber in Foren beschwert haben. Entweder man ist einer von den Campern, oder man macht sich dadurch unbeliebt.
> Durch die Fähigkeit sich hinlegen zu können haben die das Ganze nur noch schlimmer gemacht, was gewisse CoD Fans sehr begrüßen werden -.-.
> Es seiden die machen die Reflixion so übertrieben, dass man selbst aus größerer Distanz den Sniper lokalisieren kann, was ich dann eher weniger realistisch finde.
> Ich lass mich gerne überraschen aber ich befürchte, dass sich das Ganze nur wiederholt und die erste zeit jeder ein auf möchtegern Sniper macht und der Spielspaß bei vielen drunter leiden wird.



Du kennst dich anscheinend 0 mit der Optik in rl aus.
Eine Spiegelung von einem Fernglas kann ich aus 10km auch noch erkennen, wenn die Sonne scheint.
Niederlegen gehört dazu, ohne dem fehlt was.
Und tu nicht so als wären sniper so op.
In bfbc2 gibts so gut wie nie sniper die unter den besten 3 sind.
Ich snipe meistens aus unterstüzunggründen (markieren durch anvisieren) oder ähnliches..darum heißt es ja AUFKLÄRER und nicht STURMSOLDAT.

An deiner schreibweise merkt man das du kein Teamspieler bist.


----------



## Maddi20 (6. Juli 2011)

Raid33n schrieb:


> Naja ich finds dennoch argh unrealistisch (in manchen Fällen) . Was is wenn der Sniper sich in ein Unterschlupf begibt ( Haus , Höle was auch immer ) Da kommt auch das tolle Mondlicht net rein und was soll da dann reflektieren (Mutter Teresa mitner Lampe aufm Kopf  )?
> 
> 
> Aber wenn mich z.B ne G36 mit 3 Schüssen töten würde , hätte ich nichts gegen 1 Shots vom Sniper


 
hmm ja da hast du recht. aber wenn der sich abgedunkelt verkriecht braucht man eh keine reflektion wenn man sein haus stürmt und um ihn dort dann zu sehen. Und sobald er aber sein gewehr zum fenster richtet um rauszusnipern, scheint ja das licht von aussen herein auf sein occular und schon gibt es reflektionen.
also in nahkampf situationen braucht tatsächlich sowieso nix reflektieren meiner meinung nach, würde ja keinen sinn machen fürs gameplay


----------



## IceGamer (6. Juli 2011)

Mal abgesehen vom Hardcore-modus, den es noch nie in einem wahren Battlefield gegeben hat, war die sniper NIE und ich betone das nochmal: NIEMALS!!! zu stark...
Nehmen wir mal BF2 als bsp.: Die Sniper war so schwach, dass man mindestens 3 treffer brauchte um jemanden umzulegen, selbst mit den verstärkten waffen waren es immer noch 2 treffer...
Und wirklich unsichtbar war man auch nicht, da erstens der Commander einen IMMER auf der Karte sehen konnte, auch wenn man mitten in einem Haus oder so war, man wurde durch den Scan immer angezeigt. Zudem hat das UAV doch sein übriges getan.
Außerdem hat sich das Fadenkreuz bei Bf schon immer bewegt 
Ich bekomme so langsam den Eindruck, dass sich alle "Battlefieldspieler" ihr Bild nur aus Bad Company machen...

Wenn ihr Kinder mal ein richtiges Battlefield gespielt hättet, würdet ihr wissen, dass die Sniper damals bei weitem nicht so gut war wie sie hier geredet wird. Und kommt mir nicht mir "aber in Bad Company 2...", Battlefield 3 soll wieder ein richtiges Battlefield werden(laut Aussagen der Entwickler) und daher gehe ich mal davon aus, dass man sich an Battlefield 2, bzw. 1942 orientiert.


----------



## Infuso (6. Juli 2011)

Mentor501 schrieb:


> Leute, hört auf zu Zweifeln, das ist GENAU DAS was hier auf PCGames als Idee vorgebracht worden ist (ist ja auch nicht unbedingt neu), ich freu mich riesig drüber, nicht dass mich die Sniper je genervt hätten, aber damit dürften sie wohl "niemanden" mehr nerven.
> Und was die Umsetzung angeht mach ich mir da keine Sorgen, die werden dass sicher nicht im Sekundentakt blinken lassen.
> Übrigens ist es in der Nacht auch nicht unrealistisch, schließlich gibt es Straßenbeleuchtung etc. da kann das Visier ruhig mal aufleuchten finde ich!
> Es ist IMO die realistischste Lösung die man einbauen kann, ich bin zufrieden.



Zu meiner Zeit bei der BW gabs in der Scharfschützenausbildung immer die Regel niemals das Zielfernrohr komplett freizumachen vom Staubschutz...es wurden immer ein kleines Rechteck ausgeschnitten um Reflektionen zu verhindern...
Das Sichtfeld war zwar etwas eingeschränkter aber positionsaufdeckende Reflektionen wurden auf ein Minimum reduziert bzw komplett unterbunden 

Zudem ist das snipen neben Lichtquellen eigentlich eh der sichere Tod...aber man kann keinen 100%igen Realismus verlangen weil dann 3/4 der Spieler nach einem Balancepatch brüllen würde


----------



## Predator91 (6. Juli 2011)

IceGamer schrieb:


> Mal abgesehen vom Hardcore-modus, den es noch nie in einem wahren Battlefield gegeben hat, war die sniper NIE und ich betone das nochmal: NIEMALS!!! zu stark...
> Nehmen wir mal BF2 als bsp.: Die Sniper war so schwach, dass man mindestens 3 treffer brauchte um jemanden umzulegen, selbst mit den verstärkten waffen waren es immer noch 2 treffer...
> Und wirklich unsichtbar war man auch nicht, da erstens der Commander einen IMMER auf der Karte sehen konnte, auch wenn man mitten in einem Haus oder so war, man wurde durch den Scan immer angezeigt. Zudem hat das UAV doch sein übriges getan.
> Außerdem hat sich das Fadenkreuz bei Bf schon immer bewegt
> ...


Willst du damit jetzt sagen das der Sniper in Bad Company 2 ein großes Problem ist? In Battlefield 2 war es für mich kein Problem, genau so wie in Bad Company 2. Als anfänger könnte man damit vielleicht etwas Probleme haben, aber wenn man schon ein paar runden gemacht hat merkt man sofort von wo die schießen und man geht dann von hinten hin, oder man nimmt auch kurz den Sniper. Schlimmer als CoD mit den ganzen Campern und Cheater sollte es nicht werden, zumindest habe ICH in keinen Battlefield sowas wie CoD erlebt.


----------



## wago (6. Juli 2011)

Battlefield 3 Deutschland Xfire Group

http://de.xfire.com/communities/bf3de/

jeder ist willkommen !


----------



## Ongi (6. Juli 2011)

Maddi20 schrieb:


> hmm ja da hast du recht. aber wenn der sich abgedunkelt verkriecht braucht man eh keine reflektion wenn man sein haus stürmt und um ihn dort dann zu sehen. Und sobald er aber sein gewehr zum fenster richtet um rauszusnipern, scheint ja das licht von aussen herein auf sein occular und schon gibt es reflektionen.
> also in nahkampf situationen braucht tatsächlich sowieso nix reflektieren meiner meinung nach, würde ja keinen sinn machen fürs gameplay


 

Wenn das licht von seinem Okular reflektiert wird hält er auf alle Fälle sein Gewehr falsch rum.


----------



## Mentor501 (6. Juli 2011)

Infuso schrieb:


> Zu meiner Zeit bei der BW gabs in der Scharfschützenausbildung immer die Regel niemals das Zielfernrohr komplett freizumachen vom Staubschutz...es wurden immer ein kleines Rechteck ausgeschnitten um Reflektionen zu verhindern...
> Das Sichtfeld war zwar etwas eingeschränkter aber positionsaufdeckende Reflektionen wurden auf ein Minimum reduziert bzw komplett unterbunden
> 
> Zudem ist das snipen neben Lichtquellen eigentlich eh der sichere Tod...aber man kann keinen 100%igen Realismus verlangen weil dann 3/4 der Spieler nach einem Balancepatch brüllen würde


 
Eben, warum diskutiert íhr überhaupt über den Realismus?!
Das ist ein Spiel und soll verdammt nochmal authentisch aber nicht real auf den Spieler wirken! Battlefield ist kein ArmA.



Predator91 schrieb:


> Willst du damit jetzt sagen das der Sniper in Bad Company 2 ein großes Problem ist? In Battlefield 2 war es für mich kein Problem, genau so wie in Bad Company 2. Als anfänger könnte man damit vielleicht etwas Probleme haben, aber wenn man schon ein paar runden gemacht hat merkt man sofort von wo die schießen und man geht dann von hinten hin, oder man nimmt auch kurz den Sniper. Schlimmer als CoD mit den ganzen Campern und Cheater sollte es nicht werden, zumindest habe ICH in keinen Battlefield sowas wie CoD erlebt.


 
Ich verstehe eigentlich auch nicht was an den Snipern so schlimm sein soll, ich hatte noch nie ernsthafte Probleme damit, da ich meine Verdammten Augen offen halte!
Schießt ein Sniper auf mich schieß ich meistens kurz zurück (manchmal trifft man dann ja sogar oder er stirbt im günstigsten Fall) ziehe mich hinter die nächste Deckung zurück und Harre aus bis er sich ein anderes Ziel gesucht hat, oder aber (sollte ich gerade mit Visir oder selbst mit Sniper rummlaufen) ich beharke ihn aus der Deckung bis er umkippt, klappt eig. immer, nur manchmal erwischt er mich vorher.
Dennoch finde ich die Änderung sinnvoll und (Realismus hin oder her), so lange es gut umgesetzt ist, auch sehr atmosphärisch.



Ongi schrieb:


> Wenn das licht von seinem Okular reflektiert wird hält er auf alle Fälle sein Gewehr falsch rum.


 
Unfug, Auch die Vorderseite vieler Scoopes Reflektieren das Sonnenlicht gut genug um sich entdeckbar zu machen.
Es gibt zwar Scoopes die damit kaum Probleme haben, aber auch da hilft "manchmal" ein gewisser Einstrahlwinkel des Sonnenlichts, wie dem auch sei, es ist keine verdammte Militärsimulation, also tut mir den Gefallen und hört endlich auf zu diskutieren ob das nun realistisch oder unrealistisch ist.


----------



## Darknomis806 (6. Juli 2011)

bricKed schrieb:


> BF 1942 hatte das schon im Jahr 2002! *hust*


warum machen sie´s dann erst weg und benutzen es jetzt wieder?


----------



## solidus246 (6. Juli 2011)

Was mich mal sehr interessieren würde, ist ein Gameplay mit dem Sniper. Ich will wissen wie die Kollisionsabfrage beim Tod eines Spielers ist. Man sagte, dass nachdem das Leben des Spielers zu Ende geht eine direkte Aktion folgt. Vielleicht lösen die das ja so wie in CSS. Sniper,Kopf Boden. Das ist Klasse. Oder das wenn man jemandem aus dem Lauf holt, er auch mit der Geschwindigkeit mit der er lief zu Boden fällt, d.h den Schwung mitnimmt. Würde Klasse aussehen. Ich freue mich auf den Sniper


----------



## Heeze (6. Juli 2011)

@Mentor501:


----------



## Arluin (6. Juli 2011)

dann sollen sie aber auch beim realismus bleiben und die stellung der sonne miteinbeziehen. nicht das ne reflektion da ist wenn man die sonne im rücken hat. bei nacht sollte nichts reflektieren.


----------



## Maddi20 (6. Juli 2011)

Arluin schrieb:


> dann sollen sie aber auch beim realismus bleiben und die stellung der sonne miteinbeziehen. nicht das ne reflektion da ist wenn man die sonne im rücken hat. bei nacht sollte nichts reflektieren.


 
ja super und dann gibts ein sniper duell über 2 hügel hinweg und beim einen steht die sonne vorne und beim anderen hinten, der eine wird gesehen, der andere nicht, is ja mal verdammt fair -.-
ich hab eigendlich keine lust mein taktisches gefühl nach der sonne zu richten...


----------



## Flamewalker (6. Juli 2011)

Darknomis806 schrieb:


> warum machen sie´s dann erst weg und benutzen es jetzt wieder?


 
Weil es nunmal Personen gibt, die dann nichtmehr damit einverstanden sind, sobald es nicht mehr realistisch ist. Auch wenn Realismus viele Balance-Probleme hervorruft.

Edit:
Hoffentlich bauen sie wieder die ballistische Flugbahn der Geschosse mit ein. Damit macht es unglaublich viel Spaß einen Headshot aus einigen hunderten Meter Entfernung zu machen. Nichts was ich mir mehr für den Sniper wünsche.


----------



## Maverico (6. Juli 2011)

Gähn - längst bekannt ...


----------



## neosix123 (7. Juli 2011)

Wie muss man sich das vorstellen?
Laufe ich dann wie mit ner Taschenlampe rum?? ^^
Denke eher nicht?
entfallen die reflexionen wenn ich die Sonne im Rücken hab?
Wenn nicht wäre das ja Mist...


----------



## tarnvogL (7. Juli 2011)

Es ist ja schön und gut das DICE dem Sniper Nachteile einbauen möchte, jedoch führt dieses Glänzen am Scope nur dazu das ich mit der Pistole im Gras warte bis ich jemanden sehe und dann erst das Schwarfschützengewehr auspacke .Das wäre ein sehr dämliches und nervendes Gameplay. Diese Idee wurde meiner Meinung nach nicht richtig überdacht und ich hoffe sie ändern das noch !


----------

